

SpaceX vs. The Air Force - washedup
http://www.forbes.com/sites/lorenthompson/2014/06/02/spacex-versus-the-air-force-the-other-side-of-the-story/

======
washedup
The author, Loren Thompson, is a key individual at the The Lexington
Institute; which, according to Wikipedia, “has been called the ‘defense
industry’s pay-to-play ad agency’, reflecting the fact that it receives
substantial funding from military contractors and issues a steady stream of
reports, usually favorable, about the performance and status of key weapons
programs.” As a result, I find it hard to believe that this author is unbiased
in the matter.

